# Archery Hunters Under Attack In TN



## TN-ELK (Jun 25, 2008)

Bear Dog Clubs in East TN have set forth an agenda to kill the Archery Bear Season on public land. They are trying to convince the TWRA that the population can't sustain both seasons, yet they are asking for more days each year for themselves. They have gone so far as to set up private meetings with key personell from the agency to make their case. All TN bowhunters need to call their regional office and make their voice heard. If we lose the public land bear season, we will likely never get it back. This issue is 100% politics & 0% management.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

We had the bear chasers try to pull stuff here too. They backed a plan to make a bear only license because they didn't want any bowhunters to accidentally shoot a bear. Presently it comes all in one license - deer- bear - turkey. Did not go over too well. But it did let hunters in VA see exactly what the chasers mindset is like. 

Hope you guy can sent them back to where they belong - cleaning dog pens.


----------



## TN-ELK (Jun 25, 2008)

They are trying the "bear tag" tactic here too. The sad part is that they have folks in key positions that allow them to be able to pull this kinda junk off. Thing is, the bowhunters never complain or speak out AGAINST "their" _pooch_ season. Yet they scream & holler every year about how the bowhunters shoot & loose bears, shoot sows, and all kinds of other non-sense when if you look at the fines for illegal bear activity, (guess what?) It's overwhelmingly DOG CHASERS. I was even banned from TNDEER.COM for squealing on one of their "private meetings" with the TWRA.


----------

